# So your Agility partner is a little slow?



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

That is one clean run!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

That is awesome!!, thanks for sharing. lol one thing is for sure, you'd never have to worry about it sliding off the backside of the pause table bc of speed!!!!!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

How about this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE9OXATfF0o


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

LOL! He hit all his contacts too! Haha.. that's awesome.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

My old box turtle would do anything for cantelope as well, lol.


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

that is so awesome! Go little turtle! I love the music too!


----------

